# Simplicity 7016H carb/points



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a video of my tractor running, I am kohler guy, only one other Briggs. The carb has a complete new kit in it and I did it step by step using Zippos videos, Could this be a points issue? Thanks everyone.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzt7FzM8JjA[/ame]


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm going to float a S.W.A.G. (Sophisticated Wild Arsed Guess) here, but I had a smaller HP Briggs engine that did the same thing. In my case it was timing related, as the flywheel key was semi sheared, thus throwing the timing off enough to cause the "coughing misfire". I think a backfire coupled with a loose flywheel nut was the cause, and a new key fixed my problem. Of course, your mileage may vary... *BUT* if it turns out this fixes your problem *AND* you someday win the PowerBall Lottery, maybe throw a million or so my way, OK?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is that the cast-iron Briggs engine ?
It sounds more like a timing issue,and I would check the cam timing,to see if it's off.
Also,check the float level,and points adjustment. 
How does the plug look ? is it black/sooty ?


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

veeguy said:


> I'm going to float a S.W.A.G. (Sophisticated Wild Arsed Guess) here, but I had a smaller HP Briggs engine that did the same thing. In my case it was timing related, as the flywheel key was semi sheared, thus throwing the timing off enough to cause the "coughing misfire". I think a backfire coupled with a loose flywheel nut was the cause, and a new key fixed my problem. Of course, your mileage may vary... *BUT* if it turns out this fixes your problem *AND* you someday win the PowerBall Lottery, maybe throw a million or so my way, OK?


That's a great guess, I fried my coil (dont ask) and had to replace it, I have been concerned that I did it right. I don't gamble, but if somehow I come into a windfall, I will bless as many people as humanly possible


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

GTcollector said:


> That's a great guess, I fried my coil (dont ask) and had to replace it, I have been concerned that I did it right. I don't gamble, but if somehow I come into a windfall, I will bless as many people as humanly possible


Gee that sounds like a hit n miss engine. I'm of the belief it is timing and I think your disclosure that you changed the coil is the key to the issue. I would suspect the coil is not timed right. You need to clean and adjust the points to .020 at TDC. THEN hook up an ohm meter to your points and turn the crank clockwise till the the ohm meter indicates that the points are just opening ( high or infinite ohms resistant). The arrows on the flywheel and armature should line up. If they don't that is your issue. 

I have had to open the points 1-2/1000" to compensate for wear in high hours engines to minutely advance the timing at the points but if you were not having that trouble before the repair I think you are right to suspect the coil installation.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> Gee that sounds like a hit n miss engine. I'm of the belief it is timing and I think your disclosure that you changed the coil is the key to the issue. I would suspect the coil is not timed right. You need to clean and adjust the points to .020 at TDC. THEN hook up an ohm meter to your points and turn the crank clockwise till the the ohm meter indicates that the points are just opening ( high or infinite ohms resistant). The arrows on the flywheel and armature should line up. If they don't that is your issue.
> 
> I have had to open the points 1-2/1000" to compensate for wear in high hours engines to minutely advance the timing at the points but if you were not having that trouble before the repair I think you are right to suspect the coil installation.


Well at least I know how to rebuild a briggs carb, pretty easy really, at least when your dealing with one that is pretty clean. I had a feeling that coil wan't lined up right. Gonna sign off for a while, gotta big day tomorrow. Thanks everyone


----------

